
Chromium OS version 70 ported to Raspberry Pi 3B(+) - also1412
https://github.com/FydeOS/chromium_os_for_raspberry_pi
======
also1412
If anyone is interested in picking up the development of Chromium OS for
Raspberry Pi, this may be another source of reference.

